# Ever Leave a Tool Behind?



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have left , or lost many chanolocks and flashlights behind. But today I had one hell of a scare. I go to test an RPZ, go into the back of my van and my heart sank... my test gauge tool box was missing. I rushed home to see if I brought it in the apartment for the cold nights and forgot, checked the garage.

Then I called the last place I used the gauge at. About an hour went by the service manager of the place I was at said it was right where I left it by the fire sprinkler RPZ. Soon as he said that I recall I was getting to head to the van with tools in hand when the service manager asked me to go back by the water service cause he had a few questions about adding a line. So I sat it down and we talked for about a half hour, and left with out my gauge. 

I tell you my heart was racing and my gosh I was so relieved that it was found.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Not a tool you want to just "gift" someone...Glad you got it back.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I have left , or lost many chanolocks and flashlights behind. But today I had one hell of a scare. I go to test an RPZ, go into the back of my van and my heart sank... my test gauge tool box was missing. I rushed home to see if I brought it in the apartment for the cold nights and forgot, checked the garage.
> 
> Then I called the last place I used the gauge at. About an hour went by the service manager of the place I was at said it was right where I left it by the fire sprinkler RPZ. Soon as he said that I recall I was getting to head to the van with tools in hand when the service manager asked me to go back by the water service cause he had a few questions about adding a line. So I sat it down and we talked for about a half hour, and left with out my gauge.
> 
> I tell you my heart was racing and my gosh I was so relieved that it was found.


im glad you found it, my heart would be racing also.
i left my pex crimpers and fittings at our vacation house 800 miles away one time, got home and searched everything, and remembered how i frogot to pack it. there was about 450 dollars of pex stuff in that box, luckily i didnt froget to pack it on the next trip.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> im glad you found it, my heart would be racing also.
> i left my pex crimpers and fittings at our vacation house 800 miles away one time, got home and searched everything, and remembered how i frogot to pack it. there was about 450 dollars of pex stuff in that box, luckily i didnt froget to pack it on the next trip.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I left a K-60 on a roof of some ghetto apartments for about a month, when I returned to retrieve it, there were cans, rocks, a frisbee and a remote control on the roof to keep it company.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I love the customers who find a tool that you've left behind and call you to let you know....they're awesome

some customers have handed me a tool I've left on a return visit...also cool

great news on your test gear "SewerRatz"


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

a co worker left the test gauge on the back of the truck and if fell. Some one found and pawned, someone else bought and used. The city inspector red tagged it due to serial numbers not matching the owner. The boss charged my buddy for a new one after he lost it and they were able to get other one back by buying it back from the guy. The sad part is my a hole of a boss kept the new and the used and told my buddy he was keeping both. When my buddy said y he said cause he had to buy the old one back. btw the pawnshop sold it for 50 bucks


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've planted tools all over town. Back when my FIL was alive, someone would call saying I left ------ at there house. He'd call me and say, "if you expect that flashlight to grow, you had better throw some dirt on it. Go get you GD flashlight."


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a leatherman wave that would be devastating to just leave at a customers house. I use that thing like there's no tomorow.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

I left my 1/2 and 5/8 stubby racketing wrench at customers house .. I can't believe it


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When Ford first came out with the Transit, they came by our shop with a demo van. The thing that impressed me the most was a feature called Tool Link, and it is made by DeWalt. 

It uses RFiD tags you attach to the tools, and the system will alert you if you are missing a tool on the truck before you leave the job site. Here is a link that gives the details http://www.thingmagic.com/applications-overview/toollink-by-dewalt 





 
I wouldn't mind to figure out a way to install this on my work truck.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I left behind many water meter wrenches as an apprentice.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

^^^^ I still do that as a plumber


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I left behind many water meter wrenches as an apprentice.





revenge said:


> ^^^^ I still do that as a plumber


 
Sometimes I'll make them, sometimes I'll buy them. Either way, I get at least 2 at a time because I probably loose a couple of them every year. I've never had a customer call me saying they found one. I'm also bad with flashlights.





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Screwdrivers is my tool-to-be left behind


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I have noticed three things missing this week. Brand new lennox multi screwdriver, Ridgid torque tee, and a 14" Ridgid aluminum pipe wrench. The only thing I plan on losing on monday is an apprentice.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I installed a new shower valve in a home. Supply to the valve was 1/2 galvanized. 
A couple days after completing this job, I need a couple pipe wrench's and could find my 18" ridgid Aluminum pipe wrench.
I remembered the last time I used it was on the valve job.
I left it sitting in the wall opening I made. 
When I went back to the home , the owners said they had not seen it. 
I'm guessing the dry wall guy grabbed it or it got sealed up in the wall.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> When Ford first came out with the Transit, they came by our shop with a demo van. The thing that impressed me the most was a feature called Tool Link, and it is made by DeWalt.
> 
> It uses RFiD tags you attach to the tools, and the system will alert you if you are missing a tool on the truck before you leave the job site. Here is a link that gives the details http://www.thingmagic.com/applications-overview/toollink-by-dewalt
> 
> ...


Too bad you can't implant one of those RFD thingys in your helpers...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I installed a new shower valve in a home. Supply to the valve was 1/2 galvanized.
> A couple days after completing this job, I need a couple pipe wrench's and could find my 18" ridgid Aluminum pipe wrench.
> I remembered the last time I used it was on the valve job.
> I left it sitting in the wall opening I made.
> ...


Lemme get this straight...an 18" on 1/2" pipe...WOW! :whistling2:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Lemme get this straight...an 18" on 1/2" pipe...WOW! :whistling2:


Had to. He left his 24 at the last "replace lavatory supply tubes" call.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I was an apprentice, the plumber that I worked with told me to bring in a pair of channel locks, I come in with the huge arse ones. His response was "We are not changing a tire, bring me the small ones"


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

When i started, we had to drive or personal vehicles to the jobsite. First day tool box stolen out of back of truck. Then ther goes my lunch box, then a beeper i left on sun visor. So what i did bought a brand new tool box filled it with sand, and attached razor blades to the bottom of handle :whistling2: It was funny to see how many people you work with that have bandaged hands, I ask what happened there had your hand some where its not supposed to be


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

revenge said:


> When i started, we had to drive or personal vehicles to the jobsite. First day tool box stolen out of back of truck. Then ther goes my lunch box, then a beeper i left on sun visor. So what i did bought a brand new tool box filled it with sand, and attached razor blades to the bottom of handle :whistling2: It was funny to see how many people you work with that have bandaged hands, I ask what happened there had your hand some where its not supposed to be


I bet that caused someone to scream in imense pain :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i member one time caught an electrician bandaging his hand during lunch to cars from my truck said what happened there cut my self on the door of my car but you could follow the trail from his car to my truck


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

revenge said:


> i member one time caught an electrician bandaging his hand during lunch to cars from my truck said what happened there cut my self on the door of my car but you could follow the trail from his car to my truck


So... where did you get your username from Mr. R?.. :whistling2:
:jester: :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

revenge is sweet exspecially when it hurts


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

revenge said:


> revenge is sweet exspecially when it hurts


You're my hero!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Some things are left by;
One time working in an attic my angle pipe wrench fell down inside a wall no way to get that puppy back.

Because I am so forgetful I buy my own hand tools ie cords, probe, shovel, meter key, cable ends, hose. 

The only thing that cannot be replaced is when I lose my mind.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

In '85 I was cleaning a sink line from the roof, my cable was feeding fine down the 2" vent, nothing felt unusual, but it was taking a lot of cable ( very large 100 yr. old home). no big deal.

All the sudden what is left of my cable comes out of the machine, and down the vent.

I go under the house and cut the CI to retrieve the cable, no cable.

I put the line back together, and it is draining like a champ.

I check every room and the attic for the cable, and the vent passes through the attic and down in the wall like it should. No cable.

I scratch my head and go on.

About a month later, the HO calls and said that I left a tool there.

I go over there, and it is my cable, wound up like it was shipped to me.

I ask where the found it? 

They said that it was rolled up just as pretty as you please, laying in a closet on the opposite side of the house.

I go in there, and there is no holes in the closet at all, not one.

To this day, I can't figure that one out.


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

revenge said:


> When i started, we had to drive or personal vehicles to the jobsite. First day tool box stolen out of back of truck. Then ther goes my lunch box, then a beeper i left on sun visor. So what i did bought a brand new tool box filled it with sand, and attached razor blades to the bottom of handle :whistling2: It was funny to see how many people you work with that have bandaged hands, I ask what happened there had your hand some where its not supposed to be


What a genius ! Of course so many people now must think twice about your tool box


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to leave my Nextel phone hanging on a metal stud when I was doing a top-out. Job super would call the shop, and I'd have to drive back at 4:00 in the afternoon to get the company phone. So, I started leaving the van keys with the phone, that way I couldn't leave without grabbing the phone cuz the phone and the van keys were together. 

Back then I used t-shirts and wore shorts when working (no uniform in new construction), that's why I did not keep my Nextel phone on my hip. Half the time I didn't wear a belt.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

One day back when I used to pump tanks and grease traps, I was doing a route of regular grease traps I finished my morning route and when I got to the treatment plant I realized the pick-up-tube, which is a four inch schedule 40 pipe that is attached to the suction hose when pumping the tank, was missing on the truck, so I was thinking that I had dropped it on the side of the road while driving or it jumped off when I went over some rail road tracks. So, I backtracked and didn't find it. Ninety days later, I was back doing the regular grease trap pump outs and found it when I pulled the manhole cover on the last grease trap.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I left a K-60 on a roof of some ghetto apartments for about a month, when I returned to retrieve it, there were cans, rocks, a frisbee and a remote control on the roof to keep it company.


I left mine overnight on the roof in a rough area of Birmingham. I almost started to cry when I realized it wasn't in my truck in the morning. Funny thing about drain cleaning equipment the thugs don't know its value.:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Two pipe slices behind two different walls in town...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I ran out to my truck one Monday AM for first call. Had arms loaded including my Gen-ear rig. With plans on using it later that day. With arms full I sat some stuff down to open doors and get in. Long story short went to use it later and it was gone. Few weeks later a guy working across the street came walking over and asked if I had lost something. I said yes and described it he told me come get it at his office, he didn't know who it belonged to so was checking around. He had found it in the street. :wallbash: Guess a few honest people do still exist.
I chewed myself out pretty good over that one.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Years ago I remember looking frantically for my small Rottenburger copper cutters. They were my absolute fave cutter! Couldn't locate them no-how. 
Got a call last year to do a bathroom remodel on a place I'd done the previous remodel in '96 or '97. Real crappy crawlspace that was a knees and elbows crawl for about 20'. There I found a used piece of sandcloth, a 1/2" fitting brush, 3 or 4 copper 90 ells AND MY FREAKIN' CUTTERS! I call that a glory find. :thumbup:

Next best find was my 14" pipe wrench on the step bumper of my truck the next morning after getting home late the night before from a job in another town an hour and a half drive away! :blink: Could have lived with losing the wrench but doubt if I could have if it'd bounced off on the highway and gone thru some poor shmucks windshield!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I set my bucket up with a place for everything and everything in its place in mind. Works great *ifff* I stop to look it over real good before I load it into truck. It's sad the tools I've left behind. Channel locks and screw drivers mostly.:furious:
I've never lost as many as I do now since on my own. Seems like too many things tugging on my thoughts and always running behind. Poor excuses but is what it is. I loose the most when I have a helper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't seem to keep utility knives and combination screw drivers. Especially utility knives.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I can't seem to keep utility knives and combination screw drivers. Especially utility knives.


I don't use utility knives anymore when I was an apprentice I chopped about 1/8 of an inch off the top of my left thumb now its all stubby lol


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Anyone leave behind about 130' of 7/8" cable? I found it in the building drain!


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you in Wilmington Delaware? I left about 100' of cable in a sewer as an apprentice. I called the boss he said "did the customer see it happen?" No.... "Well get the hell outta there"


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

TPWinc said:


> Anyone leave behind about 130' of 7/8" cable? I found it in the building drain!


lol! I left behind about 32' of cable that I'd snapped off in a problematic underslab 2" lateral once, but I went back later and fought it out with a retrieval rig only because it would have caused the mother of all blockages. :laughing:

Was it decent cable? That'd be a nice score!


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Miguel said:


> Was it decent cable? That'd be a nice score!


It had been laying in the cast iron for too long. Found it with the camera and had to bust the floor get it. I had to use a come a long hooked up the wall hung carrige to get it lose. That was a few years ago before I got a jetter, wish I still had pictures.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> seems like too many things tugging on my thoughts and always running behind. Poor excuses but is what it is. I loose the most when i have a helper.


^^^^ +1 ^^^^


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I cant afford to go back to get a can 
of pipe dope, channel locks or screwdrivers

my gas and time make them a wash or total
loss if it is more than 10 miles away...
when the customer calls, and I tell them to keep it
as a gift....

I have gone back to get my perscription
*Ray ban* sun glasses cant live without themnline2long:nline2long:


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

I had a late nite call for frozen pipes in a drop ceiling at a tanning place.
Next day I could not find my flashlite. Almost a year to the day later Im back at the same place for another freeze up and found my flashlite


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Years ago we were installing 12" PVC roof drains and our 14" gas powered saw took its last long over due dump. Called boss and said we need a new one.
He drops off a new one and sets it next to the truck. At 3:30 we all go home.
About 2 am I sit up in bed realizing I left it there. Job was 1 hr away so I just went back at 6.30 am. It was still there!:thumbup: 
I would have hated to explain that one to the boss.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

was under a house a cple months ago, lost my small crecent wrench that week. was back under that house doing some other work this week, found it right where I left it!

I had a rock hammer for years, my favorite digging hammer, I think its gone, a few months ago I think I left it in a ceiling. Its there for eternity now.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Was repairing a infra red tube heater in a car wash a couple of years back that we did the original build on 12 years ago. The sizzor lift was wobbling pretty good so I grabbed a joist for balance and found a measuring tape I'd lost way back in the day. Wasn't even rusty. It was like new when I lost it, $25 Stanley. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I have gone back to get my perscription
> *Ray ban* sun glasses cant live without themnline2long:nline2long:


I have scrip Ray-bans, too. Absolutely love them!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Left my RXP Dewalt on the road one day, hour later I got a call it was sitting there, thank-god it was still there:blush:


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Flashlights all over Michigan*

I haven't decided whether to buy the flashlights by the dozen or a single for $25-$200 range.
Which is more likely to be looked after?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a box truck and the worst is when your on the highway and someone pulls next to you and says your back door is Open. Oh poop! Only to pull over and my toolbox is sitting right on the edge! I always check my doors now. My favorite tool I could not live without is my knipex pliers or channel locks.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I left my milwaukee hand snake b 4. but of course blamed the apprentice.. channel locks and flash light always are missing


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> I have a box truck and the worst is when your on the highway and someone pulls next to you and says your back door is Open. Oh poop! Only to pull over and my toolbox is sitting right on the edge! I always check my doors now. My favorite tool I could not live without is my knipex pliers or channel locks.


Been there, done that, too many times. My hackney has a buzzer that is supposed to tell you when the back door is open, but it stopped working after about year.

I put the sink machine on the step bumper of the septic tank truck once, drove over railroad tracks, interstate ramps and a dirt road and was quite surprised to find it there when I got out of the truck.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

When I started I was bad with tape measures. I'd leave them up in ceiling tiles. I went through about 6 my first year. Now it's pretty much just leaving torpedo levels attached to places I can only reach with a scissor lift


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, but that plumber will be a greater benefit to our company now that he is working for our competitors.

He was a tool!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i can remember one time i did a fast food joint, was trimming out the gas water heater which was about a 1/4" too wide for the opening, i was told to just squish it in there and get it done.

a week before i had gotten a new pair of rigid 40617 mini cutters and sure as heck they dropped behind the heater, no way was i going to try and move the heater to get them back, i guess the next plumber who replaces the heater gets a free prize.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I was leaving tools behind like crazy for a while...

Leaving the last apprentice behind seemed to solve that... :whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I lost my Ridgid Fuego cordless sawzall.
Not sure if I left it on rear bumper or trailor fender or what.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Back when I was an apprentice I was with a mechanic and we were repairing a water heater. He had used his favorite pair of knipex pliers. They were the big ones. We get to the next job and he cant find them anywhere, so I get the expected lashing. I go back after work that day and spend an hour looking for them, with no luck of coarse. So now years later, he has passed away and I went back to the same house for a remodel and water heater replacement. I jokeingly tell my helper to keep an eye out for these pliers, and tell him the back story. So we get to work and pull out that old water heater, then bam, I look at the wall behind it and there are marks pliers. All I could do was laugh. That really made my day.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I thought I left a pair of tin snips and a roll of band iron on a job. Until I walked around the van and saw them on the hood. I drove across town with them on the hood and never lost them. The plumber I worked with at the time was happy I didn't lose his snips


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

drain surgeon said:


> I had a late nite call for frozen pipes in a drop ceiling at a tanning place.
> Next day I could not find my flashlite. Almost a year to the day later Im back at the same place for another freeze up and found my flashlite


 When I was an appren,I rode with a JM who loved the ladies. He had a special flashlite he would leave at certain houses just to get a chance to go back alone to pick up his lite.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Doubletap said:


> I left mine overnight on the roof in a rough area of Birmingham. I almost started to cry when I realized it wasn't in my truck in the morning. Funny thing about drain cleaning equipment the thugs don't know its value.:laughing:


 THUGS in our little town awww(grin) I just found the show 48hrs and looks like our town and kennasaw ga are only ones on it . I live in pinson area,


----------

